# Eastend House, Lanarkshire, March 08



## Shepy (Apr 16, 2008)

After having seen a report on this place and noting that the architect was most likely the same as Pirniehall School, which i had visited recently decided to head out to this site. 

Quite a nice site, relatively uncharvered and without pikey damage for the most part, though a lot of the top floors have succumbed to water ingress and dry rot so the floors are increasingly more rotten the higher you go in here. The top couple of floors are pretty much without merit anyway as there isn't a lot up there but empty rooms and pigeons so you're not missing out on much.

Set in among the land holdings of the Carmichael estate, one of the few remaining clans to maintain ownership of the same lands as their ancient ancestors, Eastend House is a lovely 37 room stately home spread over 4 floors and is built around a 16th century keep with extensions and additions being added in various styles giving the building a bit of a mis-matched appearance. Originally occupied by an exile branch of the Carmichael family who split from the main trunk in 1500 it was passed down through the second branch of the family until being bought and brought back into the main family by Chief Richard Carmichael in 1989. 

The building is Cat B listed and is set in its own walled gardens with ancillary buildings for the servants, and although the clearing in the woodland in which this stately home once sat might once have been well tended and immaculate it is now quite overgrown since becoming urbex fodder. Unfortunately i was not able to find when this became derelict, but i would presume it has lain empty since being bought in 1989 considering the current state of it and bearing in mind the thought that it was only bought back by Chief Carmichael because it was an ancestral home and was within the boundaries of the Carmichael estate, rather than any pressing need for occupancy.





































One last thing i will say about this place is, when you are walking around and walk into the kitchen to see the following it doesn't half make you stop and take a quick breath and a half step backwards until your brain calms down and you realise what it is.






~Shepy


----------



## Alias (Apr 16, 2008)

nice report that last image is hillarious I would pop out a little bit of poo if I saw that


----------



## Shepy (Apr 16, 2008)

HDR fun:
















~Shepy


----------



## Shepy (Apr 16, 2008)

Alias said:


> nice report that last image is hillarious I would pop out a little bit of poo if I saw that



I almost did! Had visions of having to call the police and then explain why i was in a derelict stately home 4 miles from anywhere with a dead body, but no it wasnt me that killed them honest officer!

~Shepy


----------



## BigLoada (Apr 16, 2008)

What a wonderful place. Always good to see rural and residential stuff. That last photo is seriously freaky. The HDR works well with this place I think.


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 17, 2008)

Gorgeous building. Really love the old lead range and the stair rails. Good report and pics, Shepy.


----------



## smileysal (Apr 17, 2008)

WOW I love this building, it looks awesome. Love the range in the kitchen, and the fireplace, and those stairs. The last one with the dummy in the range would have scared me to death lol. 

Excellent pics. and like the HDR as well as the normal pics. It's nice to see the same pics in a different way. Like them both.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------

